# 14' Ashcraft



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I just bought back my old boat, It was mine 2 years ago until I upgraded to an 18' redfisher but that was costing way to much so had to get rid of it. When I got the redfisher I sold this boat to my uncle and now I have bought it back.

14' Ashcraft with a 30hp Evinrude on it. 

Was messing around with it the other day and there are some soft spots in the floor, so im thinking when I get some time I am going to strip the whole boat out and put some new floors and decks in it.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice lines, it will be worth the work when you are done.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet craft! One of these days I'm going to sit down and learn the history of this hull. Arn't the Mitchell, ashcraft, and challenger all pretty much born of the same designer?


----------



## Bumper (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't answer about the designer, but at least four different companies have made that hull, I think Ashcraft first, then Osborn in the late 1970's, then Palmer-Critchfield, and lately, Boggy Creek. At least I think that is the correct chronology.

Osborn










Palmer Critchfield










Boggy Creek


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Hahahahah join the Ash-Craft club. Hopefully I can finish up mine soon and post up the goods.


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

Yea Nutkins I have been following your progress, it looks like its coming along nicely, cant wait to see the finished product. I probably wont be able to jump into this project until may when my summer starts and im back down from school but i will be hitting it hard to try and make some progress on it.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Good stuff, I will definitely stay posted. I'll do the same, I am praying on alot of stuff before May... New house, hot tub, finished boat : I would hate to not get any of those. It must be nice to have money. Until then I will post pictures of my baby progress. Its getting to be a real bummer walking in the garage and seeing the boat sit all alone and unfinished.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

It is a great little hull as you already know and the Ash Craft setup is pretty much the lightest (i.e. less is more).  We look forward to seeing how it unfolds and works out for you.  Are you planning on doing the soft-spot repairs and stopping or are you planning on a total redo and then some? Let us know if we can help answer any questions.


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

In about a month I get back home from school and im going to start to strip it down to almost a bare hull, redo any stringers that need to be redone and put in some new decks. Probably going to spend all summer on this project but it will be a fun one. 

I will keep everyone posted with pics of my project as I do them and im sure I will have some questions along the way.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Woot Woot, cant wait.


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 14' Ashcraft Tear Down*

Day 1














































Day 2


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Dew'in it right! Thanks for the update, I like that hull!

You just havr to work a little on your product placement. ;D


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

Yea i like the hull a lot also thats what made me start this project. I was doing some grinding on it today to get those ruff edges down. I should hopefully have the grinding done tomorrow. 

Should I paint the hull then work on the decks and everything inside or should I do all the inside then do the outside paint?


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

You've got a lot of grinding and sanding in front of you! I'd get all of that interior work done before flipping it to work on the outside of the hull.. just my 2 cents..


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

finally got the stringers out and everything is grinded down. Time to begin putting new stringers in.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like fun...


----------

